# Red Stick Day Fly Festival - Sat, March 3



## Catchmeister (Mar 3, 2008)

Red Stick Day Fly Fishing Festival
Saturday, March 3, 2012
8:30am to 4:00pm
LDWF Waddill Outdoors Center, 4142 N. Flannery, Baton Rouge
Cost: FREE

This event features seminars, casting instruction, fly tying demos, kayak and canoe tryouts, food, raffle items, and much more. Fly tiers from Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida will be showcasing their craft during the day. 

Those new to the sport will want to attend the “Fly Fishing Basics” session at 9:00am. Other programs include: "Kayak Fishing the Delta" by Brendan Bayard, a member of the Hobie Kayak Pro-Team; "Dutch Oven Cooking" by celebrated cook and author Ed Braud; "Inshore Flies" by Oscar Feliu, nationally renown fly tier, "Bluegill Tactics" an on-the-water clinic by Larry Offner of Green Trout Fly Shop. Other presentations are "Casting and Coping With Wind" and "Redfish On The Fly".

For those interested in the exciting sport of canoe and kayak fishing, there’ll be demo paddlecraft by Backpacker of Baton Rouge. TFO will also have a rep on hand to test out their popular rod models. 

Refreshments are free, and a jambalaya lunch is available for $5. There will also be a raffle featuring numerous fly fishing items and accessories to help raise funds for the club’s local conservation and outreach projects.

Further information can be obtained via the Red Stick Fly Fishers web site at www.rsff.org. 
​


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Thanks Catch -- will see you there !


----------

